# delete account?



## spike52591 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have 3 accounts, 2 of which I dont use and have no idea why I even made them. Is there anyway to delete the 2 accounts I dont use?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 28, 2011)

You can't.

That's pretty much all there is to say on the matter. The site isn't coded to allow it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 28, 2011)

Not that I know of. Just delete stuff you already have, post a journal saying your moving to LINK, and then everything should work out from there.
I think you have to request a mod's for it,  but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Aden (Nov 28, 2011)

Nope. Just wipe 'em and leave them to rot.

If anyone wants their names after they've been abandoned for a while, they might give them away


----------



## Summercat (Nov 28, 2011)

Aden said:


> Nope. Just wipe 'em and leave them to rot.
> 
> If anyone wants their names after they've been abandoned for a while, they might give them away



Not if they have content.


----------



## Aden (Nov 28, 2011)

Summercat said:


> Not if they have content.





Aden said:


> wipe 'em



?


----------

